# Growths on ear & snout (pics incl.)



## ninabear

I've recently found a few growths on almost-4 yr old gsd. I have a vet appt. scheduled for Sat., but wanted to see if anyone might know what they could be? I'm a little worried, so Sat. seems sooo far way. 

I noticed the one on her ear about a month ago. It was much smaller & I thought it was just a bug bite, but then it grew to look more wart-like. Around the same time, I found a different type of mass on her side. That one is a smooth, round lump a little bigger than an eraser. Over the past month or so, they have gotten a bit bigger. Neither of these seem to cause her any pain or discomfort, even when I press on them. Yesterday, I noticed a pink bump on her snout that was small & appeared to look more like an infected hair follicle because it's around her whiskers. But over the past 24 hours it has grown to be about the same size as the one on her ear & looks just like it - wart-like. Maybe I'm just being paranoid because of the timing of them all appearing about the same time, but it does seem strange to me that she's never had any lumps or bumps before now. If anyone has any ideas of what it could be, I'd like to hear your thoughts. 

Here are pics of the ones on her ear & snout. I wasn't able to get a good pic of the one on her side.


----------



## KZoppa

interesting.... they look like skin tags. but i've never heard of them happening in animals beyond apes and monkey's. I'm sorry i'm no help but i do agree it is odd, especially how quickly they seem to be appearing. They didnt have anything sooner you could schedule? Let us know what the vet says. Very curious.


----------



## Big68stang

I had a basset once with them...the vet said they were just skin tags.


----------



## ninabear

Unfortunately, my work schedule doesn't allow me time to go before Saturday. I'll post an update after we go to the vet. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## JackB.

My husband had a husky/golden mix with one of those right between his eyes. The vet said it was some sort of wart. We assume it died and fell off, not really sure how. It just kinda disappeared after a while.


----------



## Ava

My last dog developed a skin tag when she was 4 or 5 right above her eyelid. It came on quickly and was a little bigger than the one on your dogs muzzle. It did not change until she was 10 or 11 then started growing like crazy. The vet cut it off and did a biopsy - all clear. Probably no big deal.


----------



## bianca

My two year old had a growth that looks very much the same. I took her to the vet and it was cut out and tested - a benign growth (_Papiloma_ (sp)), A virus that apparently can appear anywhere on the body.

Some pic's to show you hers.



















And after it was removed










Good luck at the vet and please update


----------



## Konotashi

We have a little senior dog with something like that on the back of her head. It's much nastier looking than any of these, though! It's a big black and icky looking wart. All the other dogs lick it - it's disgusting. It hasn't grown, and given her age and its location, we won't do surgery, especially since it's not bothering her.


----------



## robinhuerta

It looks like a Papiloma "wart".....usually, the vets just remove them and there is nothing serious about them. *They often do grow around the face & ears...and can sometimes regrow after removal.*


----------



## LisaT

Vitamin C - search the forum for pappiloma.


----------



## LisaT

Helps if you spell it right! See ribin's post!


----------



## carmspack

first I'll say ewww, and then add that papilloma growths have a viral component and are generally harmless but do indicate that there is a depression in the immune system . Somewhere the dog has come in to contact with the virus either from another dog or in the environment and could not ward off the virus , resulting in cauliflower like growths on a stem like attachment. 

Boost the immune system with spirulina, barley grass , horsetail/shavegrass, dandelion greens, stinging nettle -- mineral rich , detoxifying , etc. promoting skin health . Especially important , Essential fatty acids -- OMEGA 3 . Dogs with efa deficiencies tend to have chronic or aggravated skin problems. 

Topical treatment , Usnea, Neem oil, Tiger Balm and virgin coconut oil -- here is a site Oral Papilloma Warts or Oral Growths in Dogs | Nzymes.com -- eww eww and eww again .

but you have to support the immune system .

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## ninabear

Thanks for the replies! Hopefully it is just warts or skin tags... that would be great. If it is, in fact, papilloma, I wonder if she contracted it at doggie daycare. She attends daycare twice a week. I haven't taken her for the past 2 weeks, though, not being sure what the growths are, I don't want her to be around other dogs. Thanks for the advice on boosting her immune system. I feed her The Honest Kitchen, which is grain-free & gluten-free, because she tends to have bad skin allergies. This food has helped keep her skin in great condition, with the exception of these new growths. I'll keep y'all posted... I'm glad I found this forum! You folks are great!


----------



## robinhuerta

HA!.....Lisa*....Ribin* spelled it wrong too!! LOL! I forgot the double LL.


----------



## sammu

Animals health also consider as crucial aspect so we never forget any time this will provide us a good relaxation so always be ready for best ,if we not care about animal health then outcomes no good.


----------



## BlackGSD

I would look into a product called Transer Factor. 

A friend of mine had a pup with wart like growths like that IN her MOUTH. Was told it could take up to 6 months before it cleared up. They were TOTALLY gone less than 30 days aftet she started her on the Transfer Factor. (They never came back either.)


----------



## BlackGSD

Just saw that she goes to doggie daycare. That could very well be where she got it. My friend, mentioned above, also had her pup that got the warts at a daycare.


----------



## LisaT

*** HA!.....Lisa....Ribin spelled it wrong too!! LOL! I forgot the double LL. ***

:rofl:


----------



## ninabear

The vet doesn't think that any of the growths are anything to worry about. The one on her side is a sebaceous cyst. The ones on her face are warts. He doesn't think they are papilloma. The one on her muzzle had turned into 2 by this morning. When the vet tech was holding her muzzle while the doc was checking her out, those growths got mashed and ended up bleeding...pretty gross. He said that if they don't go away on their own over time, he can cauterize them.


----------



## LisaT

Personally, I believe that they are a sign of a weak immune system. I would still support with either ester C or sodium ascorbate.


----------



## carmspack

the growth is not anything to worry about , they are benign BUT great big butt of a but , they indicate an underlying condition which is something to worry about and that is the dog's resistance, "immune system" . 
Look to the cause , not just treat the symptom.
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------

